# rails sinking in afx track



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

got some new track,rails are burried on some curves, whats the best way to bring them up, and to keep them in place, and if i put the track on a table is there clips to help keep them together and how to keep the track from moving side to side when people bump it, ist afx and tomy track, thanks brett
:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is this the sand track?


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

*lifting rails*

thanks for the responce, its the new tomy afx track out of the 24 hour champion set


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Question?*

... Brand new stuff, are the rails loose like wiggly loose? I've had a lot of Tomy track run through my hands, installed it on so-called "permanent" layouts and the stripped it off with a putty knife, scraped the goobers off, then reused it on a new layout, and never had a problem with the rails. If I had to guess, it sounds like you've gotten into a bad batch?? I would contact Wahoo ( a member here and on SCI ) who is also the big cheese with AFX Racemasters. You can PM him here or on SCI and if he's in-country he'll help you. Otherwise here's their contact link on their site. Nice folks. Good customer service.

http://afxracing.com/php/contact/


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the info, sent email, looking at the track and the couples of pieces that are bad you can push the rails down very easy.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Is it on the 15 and 18 inch curves? The big radius curves are great, but some do seem to suffer from loose rails or inconsistent rail height.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

yes, any info when i bring it back up how to stay that way


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Before you alter them... I'd maybe wait for a reply from Racemasters if they haven't yet gotten back to you. They're a customer friendly company, but a busy company, so give them some time to respond. Steve makes trips to Asia and such too. I wanna think they'll lean towards trying to replace the defective pieces. They're brand new curves right? I don't think they'd be anything besides straight shooters with you under the circumstances. Good Luck.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks, got responce back from afx, they said they will replace the bad track, thanks for the help


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*What glue do you recommend to keep the rails in?*

I have the opposite problem, in that my old track (afx straights) are lifting at the ends where the two track pieces connect. I was testing a new layoout and I noticed that some cars were skidding off on portions of the straight away. It looks like the ends had popped out, causing the cars to lift off the track. Do you recommend a silcone adhesive and a brick or weight to hold it in while it dries? Super glue? Gorilla glue?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I've used a little bit of super glue for that problem, tonesua. I can't say it's the best solution to the problem, but it was real easy to apply from the top and it seems to work pretty well so far.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

15807brett said:


> Thanks, got responce back from afx, they said they will replace the bad track, thanks for the help


I gotta agree with 'nuther on the excellent suggestion to check in with AFX/Racemasters on this. I've found them remarkably responsive and always customer focused. They can also use the info to stay on top of the manufacturing operation. I'm glad you're having the same good experience with the small, but excellent team at Racemasters.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Funny How That Worked . . .*

So this morning I get a PM from Nuther (actually sent yesterday) drawing my attention to this thread and asking for some help for Brett. As I am reading it I am thinking: "didn't I just talk with Jon at the site about a customer with a similar problem?". Then I finish the thread and find that Brett was the guy we were talking about yesterday. Technology, wow! Gotta' love it!

Now a couple of bits of info that might be interesting. Rail height is a problem from time to time though in recent years it has been more a case of it being too high rather than too low, more like the problem toneusa experienced. If the rails are too low it is best to replace the track since it is almost impossible to lift the rails without major surgery. (It should be mentioned that low rail height is only a significant problem if the rail is at or below the surface of the track, which is very, very rare.)

Rails too high is more typically a problem with the small radius curves (i.e. inside lane on the 6" radius curve). The problem is that the rail material is very springy and if the rail is not staked firmly enough, the rail tries to lift out of the groove. Staking is visible on the backside of the track where the rail can be seen in the small, molded openings. A machine "punches" the rail with a small pin causing a flat spot that holds the rail in place.

As I mentioned we have seen more of the too-high rails in the last few years. This is one of the reasons we are replacing all of our track tooling this year. The bad news is that it is costing a fortune and that has contributed to fewer new car models this year. The good news is that the track will look better, connect and disconnect more positively, be straighter or more perfectly round (as the case may be) than track made in our old tooling. The first of the new pieces will be seen this year in our Giant and Infinity sets. By the end of next year, everything we ship will be from new tooling. All of this is the result of getting feedback from customers.

By the way, many thanks to Nuther, for giving me the heads-up about the thread, and all the rest of you guys for the great advice for Brett to contact us. The only thing we hate worse than a customer with a problem is a customer with a problem that we don't hear about!

Sorry about the long post!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that's customer service!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks to all who helped out, getting out of 1/24 was the best decision i ever made and went with ho, thanks to great customer service threw afx, thats what makes you keep coming back looking forward to new afx items. looking forward to being a part of this goroo. brett: :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wahoo, thanx for the tutorial.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love it when the big boys get down on the rug and play lil cars wif us!

Instant customer service with useful information....how quaint.

Make a note of it


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> Instant customer service with useful information....how quaint.
> 
> Make a note of it


VERY rare now-a-days!


How refreshing, thanks wahoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the information Steve!


----------

